# Update FreeBSD 13.0 > 13.1 restart error



## Alucn (Aug 2, 2022)

The newly purchased virtual machine seems to be started from USB?
Is there any solution?


----------



## elgrande (Aug 2, 2022)

What happens if you issue '?' to list valid boot devices?
Are there any and if yes can you manually mount them?


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 2, 2022)

How did you do the upgrade?

Does your purchased VM have any boot device settings?

Does it have a console so you can see  the earlier boot process?

If newly purchased what was on there originally? A working FreeBSD 13.0 or something else?


----------



## Alucn (Aug 2, 2022)

elgrande said:


> What happens if you issue '?' to list valid boot devices?
> Are there any and if yes can you manually mount them?


Hello, thank you for your reply, input? No boot devices listed


----------



## Alucn (Aug 2, 2022)

richardtoohey2 said:


> How did you do the upgrade?
> 
> Does your purchased VM have any boot device settings?
> 
> ...


The original system is FreeBSD 13.0, which can be started and entered into the system normally. After upgrading, it is stuck here
Upgrade FreeBSD 13.1 as follows:
# rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*
# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.1-RELEASE
# freebsd-update install
# shutdown -r now


----------



## elgrande (Aug 2, 2022)

Hmmm...
Can you shed some more details about the VM setup?
E.g. is it possible to boot from an attached iso?


----------



## Alucn (Aug 2, 2022)

elgrande said:


> Hmmm...
> Can you shed some more details about the VM setup?
> E.g. is it possible to boot from an attached iso?


Thank you for your reply. It is a virtual machine. You can choose the system when you buy and choose the configuration. You can't guide the ISO file installation. If you can't find a solution, you can only reformat it back to the original system FreeBSD 13.0


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Aug 2, 2022)

If you start again with FreeBSD 13.0 and watch it boot you might see what that does in terms of how/where it boots from.

I‘ve seen this screen before but not on VMs; definitely have QEMU-based VMs that upgraded from 12.X to 13.0 and recently 13.1.

But sorry don’t know specifically what you need here - but watching the 13.0 boot process might give clues.


----------



## elgrande (Aug 2, 2022)

I also thing the situation with no boot devices found and no iso boot looks a bit lost.

Also I do not know if 'rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*' is really required btw.


----------

